# Deyes making it dangerous for our people to safely conduct their business



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Parents of Pizza Hut robbery suspect question why employee shot, - NBC12 - WWBT - Richmond, VA News On Your Side

We just gotta make more safer for dem black folks. He was just trying to provide for his family


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can not fix stupid. Chalk this up to Darwinism.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They are typical BLM type idiots!

What can't they wrap their simian heads around?

The "son" was committing a robbery, makes him and the others fair game.

Too bad the guy did not cap all of them, equal justice.

Monkey glands, no other explanation.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya got me there, Real Old Man, . . . 

Heard the voice, . . . first few words, . . . thought for sure it was Hillary, . . . 

Had to look, since last I knew she only had ol' ugly Chelsea, . . . 

I owe ya one, . . . and it'll be hard to top this one.:tango_face_wink:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw that on our news , they said now that it may have been a personal thing , but they haven't charged the employee as of this time .


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Bet pizza hut fires him though. It's against their company policy to be able to defend yourself, ie. no weapons allowed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One less stupid POS. Next!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Robie said:


>


This dudes a genius


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He certainly tells it like it is.....shame everyone else is so PC and won't just state the truth.

This is one of the reasons I hope Trump gets in.

I think he has the balls to say....okay, I promised you jobs, I'm going to offer jobs.

Get the money together for a Chicago project...have 10,000 jobs available and only 3000 applicants.

Then, he can say...okee-dokee...you didn't want a job....no mo benefits.....no mo entitlements....

I think Trump is the only one with enough balls to do it and say it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So a thug attempts to rob people and gets his sorry ass killed (HEAD SHOT NONETHELESS!) and the thug's parents can't understand their messed up point of view is mental illness? 

This is the result of multi-generational government education, government as your sugar daddy and government control. And inbreeding.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The robber who was shot had a gun, police said. What's the problem? Threaten someone with deadly force, get shot, fall down, no problem!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The irony is the maggots, will be eating this Maggot!


----------

